

How to spy on teen drivers - codegeek
http://money.msn.com/frugal-living/post.aspx?_blg=2&post=b8f30e0b-09f2-40c7-8758-c49ee95a9ecf

======
ltcoleman
A new statup just launched that handles this situation quite well.
<http://thecanaryproject.com/>

I was at a fireside chat for the launch with one of the founders. I like the
app and it gives parents an amazing tool to combat teenage rebellion.

------
pavel_lishin
> _Suddenly an onboard camera doesn't sound like such an invasion of privacy._

Why of course! Once there's an _upside_ to an invasion of privacy, it doesn't
seem like such an invasion of privacy.

